# '41 lincoln autocycle



## 35cycleplane (Oct 21, 2006)

new toy,bought it from the widow of the original owner. added the speedo,patent pending high flange drum,and the n.d. 2 speed. love some help on a orig paint fork. keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## eazywind (Oct 27, 2006)

*front fork?*

Am I missing something? That fork looks fine. Is it broken? Marc


----------



## 35cycleplane (Oct 27, 2006)

marc,got this from the original owners widow. sometime in this baby's life,the front fork was replaced w/a '46-'49 postwar locking truss fork. also,white,instead of the light green spears,too. what do you think of it? keith


----------



## eazywind (Oct 27, 2006)

*Love it!*

Love any nice condtion early bike with original paint! Marc


----------



## 35cycleplane (Oct 27, 2006)

marc,i'm w/you! many hours into this puppy,strong 7 1/2 condition. downing my '37 autocycle to a friend because of this one. restored vs. orig? no question. keith


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 1, 2006)

my '37 s.s. is up in the bay area being painted right now. back to it's hideous pukey pale lime green,w/white spears. y'all going to riverside on the 4th? keith


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 3, 2006)

riverside brewing co. 3397 mission inn ave. riverside. TOMORROW 10-? keith


----------



## Sean (Nov 6, 2006)

There's some one in the bayarea that works on bikes? Is that SF bay area? 

I'd like to get some fenders rolled and a few other things done.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 7, 2006)

sean,yepper,email my pal,ted lusher,he's in novato. zray1960@verizon.net
keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## Sean (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 20, 2006)

Great find Keith. I wouldn't worry about the fork. Even though it is not the original fork the bike is in original condition for it's own life history. Some collectors feel that correct as from the factory is more valued than original as found from original owner. I like to keep them as found (cleaned and serviced though) to preserve history as it really is. You've got the ability of a blood hound to able to track down such  fine old bikes. The two speed makes it a real nice rider.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Dec 23, 2006)

ah,i'm just a little more anal than most. bike came w/a different fork,off the floor,in '41,so,...kind of bothers me,but,... it is a sweet rider! happy holidays,keith


----------



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

*wow*

I am extremely jealous that machine is cool as it is ,but if you must have a pre-war fork check out Wes Pinchot or fenderdoc as he is known he has what your looking for I got my locking spring fork from him for my 1940 DX little over 200.00 bux he hooked me up with some great fenders too Dave


----------



## elginkid (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow Keith,

That bicycle is amazing.  In my favorite two tone green too!  

Wes


----------

